
Largest Sports Analytics Hackathon – DPL 2018 (5th March – 6th April 2018) - diipiika
https://datahack.analyticsvidhya.com/contest/datahack-premier-league/
======
diipiika
Largest Sports Analytics Hackathon - DPL 2018 (5th March - 6th April 2018) by
Analytics Vidhya. Win cash prizes upto INR 3,00,000.

The cricket fraternity has tasked you to predict individual performances for
all players. For each match you need to forecast the following 3 metrics:

\- Runs Scored by every player \- Wickets taken by every player \- Total
extras for each match

